# New N64 Emulation Video Plugin GLideN64



## Xenith (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello all to whomever this may concern,
This is major news to anyone that has ever used a n64 emulator. I want to spread the word by sharing this link with everyone.
"A new generation, open-source graphics plugin for N64 emulators"
All or nothing campaign is going on. He is asking for 6000$ currently at 60% 3,580
If the goal is not met, all the donations will be returned full.
Here is the link to the campaign for more information. Any help is appreciated. Thank you for your time.
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gliden64-graphics-plugin


The basic time-line for this process:


Spoiler



October 2014:

Fix stability issues
Implement missing functionality to achieve compatibility equivalent to Glide64. glN64 was released 10 years ago and even then it was not the most compatible plugin. Lots of work here.
November 2014:

Add texture enhancement and hi-res texture load.

I plan to rewrite the GlideHQ submodule from the Glide64 project to add OpenGL texture formats.
Lots of work need to be done in the plugin to support all the features of GlideHQ.
December 2014:

Portable user interface
Support for game specific profiles
Establish a bug-list
Rearrange support forum
Bug fixes
Writing docs
January 2015:

Establish a GitHub repository for the source code.
Go live!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2014)

Interesting, something about this (not the people or the setup, mainly as I have not looked into them at all, just the notion of a scheme like this) does not sit right with me. On the other hand funding dev work is fine so I guess I have no complaints.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 13, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Interesting, something about this (not the people or the setup, mainly as I have not looked into them at all, just the notion of a scheme like this) does not sit right with me. On the other hand funding dev work is fine so I guess I have no complaints.


 

I don't know why it wouldn't, this guy's been a very reputable developer for N64 emulation since the beginnings, I think he can be trusted easily. It's not like he's another Gary OPA or something. Glide64, his previous project, definitely one of the best plugins ever created.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am not worried about them doing a runner. Of course I never fund these sorts of things anyway and N64 emulation is not a particular priority/concern of mine so I am probably not really adding anything to the discussion.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2014)

Open source?
With a 6 grand price tag.

Isn't much open source then.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 13, 2014)

Man, it's bad enough that the N64 emulation scene is pretty much dead, but I for one want to see the issues that have plagued plugins for year neutralized. I thought more people on here would be excited...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 13, 2014)

This plugin doesn't seem so special, what he really needs to do is to aim for a much higher compatibility than any other plugin can achieve, and that's not in the planned timeline at all. That's what would set this plugin apart from others, all the other things are just small bonus features.



DinohScene said:


> Open source?
> With a 6 grand price tag.
> 
> Isn't much open source then.


Open source != free. There are paid open source programs. This isn't really one of them, you're funding development, not paying for source code.



DinohScene said:


> An Everdrive 64 + mint condition N64 costs less then 1/20th of the funding ;'D
> 
> But serious it was a sarcastic comment .-.


Sarcasm doesn't translate to text very well.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 13, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Open source != free. There are paid open source programs. This isn't really one of them, you're funding development, not paying for source code.


 
An Everdrive 64 + mint condition N64 costs less then 1/20th of the funding ;'D

But serious it was a sarcastic comment .-.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 13, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> An Everdrive 64 + mint condition N64 costs less then 1/20th of the funding ;'D
> 
> But serious it was a sarcastic comment .-.


 

True, but I don't have an N64 with me, plus I don't have the room where I live. Everdrive 64 doesn't run Banjo Tooie and and a few other games due to a lockout chip I think....it's about time there's something in the emulation scene lol.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah I've always thought N64 emulation was lacking. I always try it year after year and then end up ditching it when the majority of games turn up glitchy. Would be nice to actually have something functional and "close" to perfect.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 13, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Yeah I've always thought N64 emulation was lacking. I always try it year after year and then end up ditching it when the majority of games turn up glitchy. Would be nice to actually have something functional and "close" to perfect.


 

I've had a lot of success with Glide64, most of the games I have work well.


----------



## bobmcjr (Aug 13, 2014)

Compatibility shouldn't be too much of an issue given that this is the compatibility list of an outdated version: https://glidehqplusglitch64.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/Glide64/Help/Glide64 compatibility list.html

I'm interested in the improved framebuffer support and possible Android/GLES2 support. Hopefully the FB effects wont require something as slow as the current read framebuffer method.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 13, 2014)

bobmcjr said:


> Compatibility shouldn't be too much of an issue given that this is the compatibility list of an outdated version: https://glidehqplusglitch64.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/Glide64/Help/Glide64 compatibility list.html
> 
> I'm interested in the improved framebuffer support and possible Android/GLES2 support. Hopefully the FB effects wont require something as slow as the current read framebuffer method.


 

I think the formatting of that HTML link is jacked up.


----------



## bobmcjr (Aug 13, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I think the formatting of that HTML link is jacked up.


Yeah, it displays the raw markup in android firefox, but the default android browser displays it properly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 13, 2014)

bobmcjr said:


> Yeah, it displays the raw markup in android firefox, but the default android browser displays it properly.


 


Bugger, can't read it on Chrome OS.  Anyway, neither here nor there.


----------



## Clarky (Aug 13, 2014)

Well i chucked in 5 bucks, would be interesting to see N64 emulation progress somehow


----------



## bobmcjr (Aug 13, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Bugger, can't read it on Chrome OS.  Anyway, neither here nor there.


There are only 26 games listed that aren't green.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2014)

bobmcjr said:


> There are only 26 games listed that aren't green.


 
Still has unreadable format on non Android OSes.  Anyways.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 14, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Still has unreadable format on non Android OSes. Anyways.


 
Inori Aizawa does a good job showing the list. isn't a html is a xml, that's why.

while this plugin has received a couple updates(MyGlide64), had been pretty much dead for 2 years now and right now I can't make it work properly on my laptop, it launches one time per boot, if I try to play a different game it just crashes until I reboot. looked with task manager with no luck.
and like someone said before, an update to framebuffer would be great, pixel shader can help accelerate that, or the render to texture hack dolphin uses.


----------



## Vappy (Aug 14, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Everdrive 64 doesn't run Banjo Tooie and and a few other games due to a lockout chip I think


 

ED64's been updated, supports every game now except Animal Forest. But the ED64v3 is adding an RTC so it'll then support every game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2014)

Vappy said:


> ED64's been updated, supports every game now except Animal Forest. But the ED64v3 is adding an RTC so it'll then support every game.


 

Still not paying $100 or so for a flashcard and more money for the SD card when I get this plugin for free lol. I can't go back to N64 native res after seeing how clear emulation is.



Sakitoshi said:


> Inori Aizawa does a good job showing the list. isn't a html is a xml, that's why.
> 
> while this plugin has received a couple updates(MyGlide64), had been pretty much dead for 2 years now and right now I can't make it work properly on my laptop, it launches one time per boot, if I try to play a different game it just crashes until I reboot. looked with task manager with no luck.
> 
> and like someone said before, an update to framebuffer would be great, pixel shader can help accelerate that, or the render to texture hack dolphin uses.


 
That could be part of why he's updating, that and to fix many issues that have plagued emulation for years.


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Aug 14, 2014)

The Gonetz defense force is going full steam already here I see.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2014)

Silentsurvivor said:


> The Gonetz defense force is going full steam already here I see.


 

What the hell is that supposed to mean? What the hell is your problem? What did he ever do to you? Man, that's quite the mature comment. Don't like it, don't use it. You're just against the furthering of N64 emulation,


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 14, 2014)

Old news. Already posted.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/an-indie...rce-graphics-plugin-for-n64-emulators.369765/


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2014)

Silentsurvivor Don't like it, too effing bad. Deal with it.


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Aug 14, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean? What the hell is your problem? What did he ever do to you? Man, that's quite the mature comment. Don't like it, don't use it. You're just against the furthering of N64 emulation,


 
See, that's what I mean. You can't say anything about this at all and one of you lot will quote and defend it and keep shilling on every damn site or forum you can post. You know very well what I'm talking about. 



			
				Emutalk said:
			
		

> Looks like this was covered over at NGEmu as well. Where else do we need to spam? Anyone got some followers on one of those horrid social media sites that we could exploit?


 
I don't really care about this and I won't go on on why I think it's wrong. I'll leave it be, it'll get funded either way. But you can tell that the 64 scene is a shitstain when somebody gets around doing ransomware.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2014)

Silentsurvivor said:


> See, that's what I mean. You can't say anything about this at all and one of you lot will quote and defend it and keep shilling on every damn site or forum you can post. You know very well what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care about this and I won't go on on why I think it's wrong. I'll leave it be, it'll get funded either way. But you can tell that the 64 scene is a shitstain when somebody gets around doing ransomware.


 
Cool story bro. No really.


----------



## Silentsurvivor (Aug 14, 2014)

I already said I didn't care, you're free to carry on your shill campaign, I don't claim to have power or say over anything. You already proved my point.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 14, 2014)

This doesn't seem right.
I understand that this guy developed the Glide64 plugin (my favorite graphics plugin for N64), but $6,000 for development of an update?
I could understand MAYBE half of that for a plugin built from the ground up, but we're likely going to see a few additions to the current Glid64 plugin. This isn't a problem, as the Glide64 plugin is great, and building on it makes sense. But $6,000 for doing so?

And is half of this thread really unrelated and personal shit flinging? Not going to name names, but someone needs a nap.


----------



## dalc789 (Aug 14, 2014)

_Chaz_ said:


> This doesn't seem right.
> I understand that this guy developed the Glide64 plugin (my favorite graphics plugin for N64), but $6,000 for development of an update?
> I could understand MAYBE half of that for a plugin built from the ground up, but we're likely going to see a few additions to the current Glid64 plugin. This isn't a problem, as the Glide64 plugin is great, and building on it makes sense. But $6,000 for doing so?
> 
> And is half of this thread really unrelated and personal shit flinging? Not going to name names, but someone needs a nap.


 

From the campaign description, it's not so much an update as an entirely new plugin, with the money supporting him spending the next several months working full-time to get it finished.  Considering he says he's been working on it in his free time since 2013 it doesn't seem to be too much of a stretch.

Anyway, dropped $15 on this yesterday, hopefully it does reach it's goal and he gets the plugin done.


----------

